# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing in Robotics >  3d print an automatic nanoscale factories

## fredreload

So, many have been wondering how to build a self replicating nanorobots. Some have the idea to have the nanorobot replicate itself. My idea is first to build an automatic factory that can be 3d printed, like a car factory that can assemble parts. Second, the factory would be 3d printed in nanoscale so it can produce nanobots, let the factory's power source be battery, let there be glue for individual nano particles. Do you guys think this is doable?

----------


## curious aardvark

relectant to say anything is impossible. 

But you're not going to do it with any kind of off the shelf machine. 
And there are already nano-scale printers and projects in universities around the world. 

So yeah, probably doable.

----------


## fredreload

> relectant to say anything is impossible. 
> 
> But you're not going to do it with any kind of off the shelf machine. 
> And there are already nano-scale printers and projects in universities around the world. 
> 
> So yeah, probably doable.


Well you are right, most of the nanomachine printers require some type of laser. One that assembles without using a laser is still a bit of a stretch, but 3d print an automatic factory just seems like a cool idea. I mean there's already 3d printed house from China. Maybe 3d print a laser device? There's also 3d printer that prints a 3d printer, I might have heard that idea somewhere. The idea is to have it cheap, fast, and accessible to everyone

P.S. And this is just pure awesomeness

----------


## Fisher

> Well you are right, most of the nanomachine printers require some type of laser. One that assembles without using a laser is still a bit of a stretch, but 3d print an automatic factory just seems like a cool idea. I mean there's already 3d printed house from China. Maybe 3d print a laser device? There's also 3d printer that prints a 3d printer, I might have heard that idea somewhere. The idea is to have it cheap, fast, and accessible to everyone
>  is just pure awesomeness


I think it is a hopeless idea. It is not profitable. In addition, it is important that 3D printers are able to change some details.

----------

